# Pac man ++



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Today, I go to turn on the light on my pacman frog tank. And there he is. Belly up in the water. CRAP!! But then he starts moving. So I helped him get back on his feet. I haven't had any problems with this frog. He just got fed a pinky mouse a few days ago. Whats up with him? Man, this is not my week!!! My oscars got hith, my piranha's have been really pushing each other around. What is next? What a minute I take that back.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

While not a reptile, since we dedicate all space Herpetologically here, amphibs belong here as well.

I hate when people lose animals, any animal...are/ were your temperatures correct fro the frog? Water conditions? Diet? had you fed something possibly that caused this?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

marscounty said:


> Today, I go to turn on the light on my pacman frog tank. And there he is. Belly up in the water. CRAP!! But then he starts moving.


 How is he now?

Maybe he rolled over on his back and was too fat to right himself again. (I dated a girl like that once) Horned frogs have very short legs and are prone to obesity, so they can have a difficult time with cage furnishings that other frogs wouldn't.

Mine would only enter very shallow water dishes on their own. They seem to have difficulty with steep sided or deep water bowls.


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

His diet has always been meal worms and pinkies. The temp is 78-80 during the day and 72-73 during the night. A little over half the aquarium is water. Its about All is covered in regular gravel with some rocks and plants at one end. I think he is a little too fat. He seems to have some trouble using his front legs as well. I am going to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

I believe keeping herps is more art than science, in that there are a hundred different ways to successfully house a given animal.

From what I've witnessed and read, the three main reasons that horned frogs get sick are:
-dirty water or chlorinated water
-stress related factors
-lack of Calcium and vitamin supplementation

If a frog gets sick, it probably has something to do the above factors.

What method do you use to filter the water?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: mine did the same today
he came out of water bowl and fell over and i had to turn him right side up
i personally think they are just fatties and have a hard time flipping back over


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I like bullsnake svery well put question, as unfiltered water goes stagnant and rank quickly with amphibs, leading to bacterial problems, ...obesity is a serious killer of herps gang....

they should look like this..male left, female right


----------

